# Copper?



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Are there any plants not sensitive to copper? My tank has very low copper readings (probably because of my gravel) and I don't think my wisteria likes it. Are there any plants that like copper?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Are you in an area with older infrastructure? If so, the copper could actually be from the water pipes. They will degrade over time.

Otherwise - maybe trying a polyfilter to help remove the copper from the tank? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4335


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I keep those Poly-Filters in all of my tanks. They are great.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

? Wouldn't they stop working after a week?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I cut a piece about 2"x3" and let it float. You can tell by looking when you need to add another piece. www.msjinkzd.com adds a small piece when she ships fish or inverts.

I bought mine here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-P...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41922ec185

What they are:
http://www.poly-bio-marine.com/


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok cool. I kept thinking it must be lighting, so I upped the lighting, then I thought maybe it's the ammonia hurting my plants since the tank refuses to cycle, then I realized it won't cycle because the gravel might be leeching copper, so I tested and it's halfway to 0.25ppm, so... Idk. Hopefully this will make everything happier


----------

